
Raspberry Pi Opens First High Street Store in Cambridge - timthorn
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cambridgeshire-47143411
======
Deimorz
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19104112](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19104112)

------
rocky1138
I've always felt that the we've never actually seen anything really use the
Raspberry Pi to its fullest because of closed-source graphics drivers and
closed-source graphics schematics. Is this realistic?

~~~
stefan_
The Raspberry Pis have a VC4 GPU that has a fully upstreamed Linux kernel
driver and a fully upstreamed Mesa userland graphics driver.

[https://github.com/torvalds/linux/tree/master/drivers/gpu/dr...](https://github.com/torvalds/linux/tree/master/drivers/gpu/drm/vc4)

[https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/mesa/mesa/tree/master/src/gal...](https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/mesa/mesa/tree/master/src/gallium/drivers/vc4)

This isn't some toy reverse engineered implementation; the principal author is
Eric Anholt who is employed by Broadcom for pretty much building this and
other open-source drivers.

If you are still using the closed driver dump, it's because you haven't been
paying attention.

~~~
gjsman-1000
The OpenGL driver mostly works, but it has some... issues. There is a reason
why the RPi Foundation doesn't enable it by default.

I have used the OpenGL driver before, and it breaks some weird things (e.g.
Programs which use the proprietary blob such as Chromium or VLC slow to a
crawl, boot splash screens don't work, a few other weird things.)

I still, however, don't get why the RPi Foundation doesn't have the ability to
enable the driver in the GUI tool. You have to manually use `raspi-config` in
the terminal, which the GUI has replaced in almost everything but this.

------
dimensi0nal
How is the Raspberry Pi still relevant? There are better/faster/cheaper/more
open SBCs.

~~~
antt
Amazing marketing.

Somehow they have managed to convince people they are open source (they
aren't) that they are a good architecture (they aren't) and they are good to
teach children about hardware on (they aren't).

~~~
GordonS
What do you recommended as an alternative? Does it stack up on price, features
and ease of development?

------
rocky1138
I was hoping for a few more pictures of what the store looks like.

~~~
Zenst
Worry no more [https://www.raspberrypi.org/magpi/raspberry-pi-official-
reta...](https://www.raspberrypi.org/magpi/raspberry-pi-official-retail-
store/)

